# Why can't I view the threads I've posted?



## Sarahh. (Oct 2, 2008)

When I go to my page and then statistics and click on 'view all threads started by sarahh' it comes up with an error saying:


connection to 10.0.3.62:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)

What is this? How do I fix it?


----------



## Finally Free (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Sarahh, I'm experiencing the same thing.


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 2, 2008)

because: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/announcement.php?f=23

HTH  


 09-22-2008 until 10-23-2008
dimopoulos dimopoulos is offline
Crazy Greek

Join Date: Dec 2004
Location: Ashburn, VA
Posts: 2,726
Thanks: 1
Thanked 65 Times in 15 Posts
Search
*Please note that the search feature of the forum will be temporarily disabled until we rebuild it.* This is due to the fact that lately the search has been locking the forum down and resulting in outages. You can still use the Google search (top right) but that will only show you topics that are available in publicly viewed forums.

Thank you for your understanding

Update: 2008-09-23

We are implementing a new way of searching. Once the implementation is completed you will be able to search all the posts at a fraction of the time and no more white screens. The new search does have some limitations with respect to sorting as *well as searching for your own posts*. We will address those limitations as soon as we can.


The note is at the top of each individual forum.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 2, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> because: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/announcement.php?f=23
> 
> HTH
> 
> ...


This has gone on for a long time
I am not complaining...Am just sayingerplexed


----------



## Sarahh. (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh thanks. I didn't even notice that.
It's better now though.


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 3, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> This has gone on for a long time
> I am not complaining...Am just sayingerplexed


 True. I think sometimes improvements are more trouble than what they improve upon.


----------

